# Losing 100 quills a day.



## britterzz (Oct 29, 2012)

So this started 3 weeks ago, At first I thought he was just quilling and it was funny. - but then he started getting bald spots, and super dry skin. so i took him to a vet, it was too much to check what he had so we assumed mites -- he kept getting worse after the first dose, so i also got an anti boitic. I want to know if maybe its just quilling and that is a normal amount to lose? he was losing about 50- 100 a day, now it's more like 20 a day. and they are growing back, but slowly, and his skin is super dry, and he's biting everything, me, his blanket, He has never been super friendly and open but he's never been mean, i think its just because of pain. thats why its so easy to give him his medicine because he just bites on the syrnge so i can squirt it in his mouth. he even bites himself when i hold him on his back and rips his quills out. so i guess what i am wondering is if anyone else has gone through this? what is it? will he be okay? and will he stop biting?


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Auri was losing a lot of quills for about a week, never had bald spots, but had super dry skin. It could be quilling - how old is he?

What kind of bedding is he on? 

Have you tried giving him an oatmeal bath to soothe the dry skin?

What is the antibiotic for? Most of the breeders around here suggest Revolution for mites - but I would check with them.

Auri always had a thick coat, and we dont see more growing in, but she's losing maybe 4-5 now a day instead of the 50-60 she was losing. Mind boggling!


----------



## britterzz (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry i should have said all those things, he's 4 months old. he doesn't have like.. huge bald spots but you can see his skin, i have given him a bath in that and it seemed like it made it worse, i haven't in a few weeks since he's really upset and biting, he even bites his own quills, and yes he's on revolution, 5 more days till his second dose, and he's also on amoxocilin. He is only losing like 20 or less a day now, his skin is so flakey i can pick up him and make it snow.. But the bulbs are still on the ends of his quills too, and i want to put something on him that will make his dry skin better but the things i keep seeing people list i have never been able to find. and he's in a smaller box with paper bedding so i can change it every day,this is just while he's sick he was just on fleece before. and the anti biotic is just in-case he has a fungal skin infection


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, this sounds exactly like Auri!!! Flakey skin looks like dandruff, and she was quite pissed after her bath (as always). When I was at the vet, he said that the dry skin is normal when quilling, so it's to be expected... Moxie suggested this skin spray... I can't remember the name - I would ask them! I need to go buy it myself for her flakeyness -

Some put flax seed oil on their food, or olive oil in their bath. Some use oatmeal in a sock swooshed in the water.... they also suggested using an aveeno product (I was using johnson's baby until I found it that it probably dries her out more).


----------



## britterzz (Oct 29, 2012)

Where can i find flax seed oil at? and yours was losing just as many? maybe hes just quiling, that would be so great. i was so worried.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Flax seed oil capsules can be bought at any drugstore/walmart. Most people poke a whole in the capsule and squrit half the contents on the food a few times a week.  Here's a link to the ones I use from walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley ... s/11997225


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea, it seriously freaked me out... it looked like she got into a fight in her cage multiple days in a row. Or I'd pick her up and they'd just fall off of her like nobody's business! 

Also, the spray is called Humilac - works well.

And yea, flax seed oil capsules from walmart or any drugstore. The spray seems to be the best approach. Faster results and longer lasting.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Some people have had bad reactions to the spray so just be careful when using it.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Good to know, thanks Larry!


----------



## britterzz (Oct 29, 2012)

So he's still not any better, i have a picture to post now.. i really need to know if this is normal for quilling, i have no idea what else it can be, im still giving him his mite medicine, i stopped with the anti boitics, he seems normal besides for being really grumpy and biting everything and getting balder.

picture
http://tinypic.com/r/s2uwm1/6


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quilly looks about the same but not as bad as that right now. he isn't biting though.

The vet recently said he had a fungal infection and prescribed "Ketoconazole" to get mixed at a local pharmacy. 

Definitely doesn't sound like normal quilling.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is not normal quilling. He either has mites or a skin infection. What dosage of revolution did he have? I wonder if it wasn't enough.


----------

